# Head Country BBQ Sauce Shop Rite



## danbono (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi This is for all my New Jersey bbqer's..Shop Rite has Head Country BBQ Sauce on sale for only .99 cents a bottle. Act fast today/Saturday is the last day.
Dan


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 21, 2018)

Wish we still had shop rite grocery stores around here. It was the closest store to the house when I was a kid growing up. Knew the layout of that store as mom would send me up there at least once a week after I got my drivers license for something that she we needed.

Can't find head country sauce around my area. Read some reviews on it and purchased a gallon on line about a year ago. They make a pretty dang good sauce.


----------



## danbono (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi I thought the sauce was good, wife didn't care for it. I didn't go back and buy any more.
Dan


----------



## graywolf1936 (Aug 3, 2018)

From time to time I see sales like that on "off" brand sauce. I buy them and use as a base to make them to my liking. They do have preservatives in them so last longer in fridge.


----------

